# Chipper Jones, The end of an era...the end of my childhood.



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

I grew up a Braves fan. I wore the same logo on my ballcap as a 10 yr old in 1988 when the Bravos lost over 100 games as I did in 95', after they took the World Series. The players of my child hood: Phil Niekro, Dale Murphy, Bob Horner, Sid Bream, Terry Pendalton, Ron Gant, David Justice, and who can forget the most powerful pitching staff in MLB history Tom Glavine, Steve Avery, and John Smoltz. The last superstar to join the team of the 90's was chipper Jones, first round draft pick in 1990 and making his first appearance in "he show" n 93'. Under the guidance of the Skipper Bobby Cox, the most ejected manager in MLB history, the Braves were the hometown heros that kept making a kid proud to be an Atlantan.

All are gone except 1….. Chipper. This October he makes his last appearance on the field. When he walks back into the dugout that last time, so retires the last hero from my childhood. I without a doubt will be swallowing with tightened throat, trying to watch through teary eyes. I have been through at least an average amount of joy and agony in my 34 years. Marrige, becoming a parent, divorce, forclosure, unemployment, remarrige, more kids, but not until now is the last vestage of my childhood dissapearing never to be seen again in the same capacity.

The outpouring of baseball fans around the country has been amazing. The man who recieved so many boos being shown so much respect from the same people who cheered against him. The most indicative example I heard today listening to the game on the way into work. The chant "Larrrrryyyyyy" (his given name) would often be heard in Shea stadium, given as a taunt. Today the announcer reported at the end of the game spotting a Mets fan holding up a sign saying "Larry was always yelled with respect." Chipper, you are truly respected by all real baseball players and fans of all allegiances.

Brian Mccann, your turn to lead the team….....LONG LIVE THE ATLANTA BRAVES


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a relatively new Braves fan. I've lived in Atlanta for a six years now, and this year have finally decided to follow them closely, though I'm still an Angels fan. This season for the Braves has been an exciting and think they've got their act together do well in the postseason, especially if Mccann and Uggla stay hot like they were in New York. I'm looking forward to see them do well in the postseason. Hopefully they'll win one for the Chipper!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Chipper, forever the class act at the hot corner. I will feel the same way when Jeter retires. Never a bad word about either ball player. They dont make em like that anymore.
(You forgot Maddux


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Although my all-time favorite team is the NY Yankees, I've been following the Braves' games from time to time. I live in Atlanta and it feels good to support the home team. So I'm calling myself an official fan of the Atlanta Braves.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm a life long SF Giants fan. but i remember seeing Chipper appear in a world series game, at 18 or 19, years old; thinking what a lucky stiff. recently seen him playing a series in SF, and still a class act; but a little slower. glad to see him in the all star game this summer. will miss seeing him play.
maybe i'll see your team in the playoffs, and on the losing end of course, to the Giants.


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

chrisstef

I didnt "forget" Greg "Mad Dog" Maddux, but I couldn't list ALL of my heros from the Braves….well I guess I could…..... Leo Mazzone, Jeff Blauser, Marquis Grissom, Mark Lemke, Javy Lopez….....actually maybe I better stop.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I grew up in Riverdale, GA and remember going to the 1969 western division play offs when the Braves won against the SF Giants. it was an exciting time them. Baseball to me back then was awesome because the players loved the game and not the money. I saw the greats then, Hank Aaron, Phil Neikro, Orlando Cepeda, Sonny Jackson, Rico Carty, Ron Reed to name a few. I was just a boy but I will never forget it. the Braves will always be my team good or bad. I have a 1969 Ball signed by the Team and a Ball signed by Rico Carty as well.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hammer Hank?? Just messin with ya. I think its a real shame what it costs to go to a ball game around here, either boston or new york. I havent been to a game in years because itll run me $150 to get into the stadium, park, eat, and have a beer. I used to love watching games at the old yankee stadium for $17 in the center field bleachers with all the colorful locals.

Braves definately have a nice legacy of players to look back on. Boobby Cox was the man, loved seein him get tossed.


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

My classification of Chipper was the last of the Braves I saw play during my childhood being from birth until high school graduation. Unfortunately I never got to see Hank play since his last year playing was 2 years before I was born, thus my omission. He was and still is a general hero all around Atlanta, not just in the arena of red stitches. Hopefully Ill be able to buy a car from his BMW dealership someday! 

As far as Bobby getting tossed…did you notice that Braves fans never boo'd when Bobby got tossed. We cheered because our manager was doing a good job of looking after his boys!!! Bobby just happened to turn getting ejected into an art form!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The funny part about your list of players from your childhood: Phil Niekro is on *my* list as well, and I'm 20 years older than you!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im feeling the same way about Jim Calhoun up here at Uconn. Jimmy retires after 26 years. Ive never known another coach in white and blue, just like youve never known another 3rd baseman for the Braves. That brash, grumpy, and condoscending South Boston jerk is going to be sorely missed courtside by this guy. Rarely a nice guy but always a competitor Jimmy Calhoun took Uconn from obscutiry to the national chapionship 3 times. I


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Ugghhh…you forgot Fred the crime dog Mcgriff and Ryan Kelsko

I played for the braves in little league so I became a braves fan for a number of years i loved all those guys but chipper was always one of my favorites and always will be

then my buddy in college who has always been a big braves fan asked me one day something we have dubbed the ultimate trivia question…who was the middle infield of the 95 braves. ask a lot of nutty baseball stats guys but few have ever gotten it right

and yes chris good analogy


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

As a life long Mets fan, I can say that I hate Chipper Jones and I am glad to finally see him go! Ok, with that said I do respect him and I will miss the Larry chats that never worked to distract him when he came to Shea. Hell, he even named his daughter Shea! (Another reason to hate him) But, he has earned our respect and down right fear when ever he came to the plate in a big spot.

Living in NY and the shadow of the cross town Yucks, I feel the same way about the Yankee God, Jeter. I will hate him till the day I die, but forever respect him as a player.

With either man, how can you not respect what they have done in their careers. Although I won't shed a tear when they both have finally left the stage. Enjoy retirement Chipper, at least you won't be able to beat us from the broadcast booth!


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

duplicate


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Chipper even screwed up my computer just talking about him!!!


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

Rxmpo….I think your refering to his 8 yr old SON….not daughter.

And I share your sentiment for the worlds most over funded baseball team. Im a die hard fan of ANY team while they're playing against the Yankees.

But you help prove my point, you can love him or hate him….but he has earned universal respect!


----------

